# Eura Mobil Integra 2007 front fog / driving lights



## TravlinPete (Jun 19, 2020)

Does anyone know the make & model of the donor car for the Integra front fog / driving lights?
Mine have blanking plates, but does have the switch on the dash. I've already replaced the headlights, but could still do with a bit more light for the winter months.

Many thanks,


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't help Pete but I'm just giving your post a bump.


----------

